# [Solved] needs unknown Symbol malloc_sizes

## Killerchronic

Hey, 

I'm having an issue while compiling my kernel, more specifically while running make modules_install.

```
WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol malloc_sizes
```

This is a fresh install on an Asrock 330 ION.  I'm not really sure what other info would be useful so please ask if something would be.

Thanks in advance.Last edited by Killerchronic on Sat Jul 24, 2010 6:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## idella4

Killerchronic

nvidia.ko  is not standard kernel issue.  It comes in

```

idella@genny ~/xen $ sudo emerge -s nvidia

Password:                                 

Searching...                              

[ Results for search key : nvidia ]       

[ Applications found : 6 ]                

..............................................

.............................................

*  media-video/nvidia-settings

      Latest version available: 195.36.24

      Latest version installed: 190.53

      Size of files: 1,371 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA Linux X11 Settings Utility

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 195.36.31

      Latest version installed: 190.53-r1

      Size of files: 79,418 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA

```

I take it you have emerged the above; if not, please explain.  Just remove them [emerge -C nvidia-drivers], 

complete any kernel adjustments, then re-emerge them.  There is probably some other setting that is conflicting.

It's no problem.  They can just be re-installed, remembering that in so doing they compile from your resident kernel,

which you have already done.

----------

## Killerchronic

Thanks i didn't realise having the drivers installed would cause problems

Yes i had installed them. Removing now and recompiling the kernel, will post back with results.

----------

## Killerchronic

Removed both as a precaution but that didn't solve it. Still getting the same error.

Don't understand how if its not in the standard kernel it still exists after 

```
make mrproper

make && make modules_install
```

My kernel .config if it helps: http://pastebin.com/bF4chwY3

----------

## idella4

I also have an nvidia card and utilise the nvidia driver.  my config has 

```

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

```

as a side issue, by rights only one of 

#

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

#

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

should be set.  Change to CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m and try again.

----------

## Killerchronic

Hmm not sure why both were set.

Changing to 

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y 

and unsetting 

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64

and changing

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

after a quick make && make modules_install results in the same.

Doing a make mrproper and doing a full recompile now to see if that changes anything.

Edit: typo

----------

## Killerchronic

Still getting the same error  :Sad: 

Update: I think i misunderstood your post about when to re-emerge the nvidia-drivers again. Just as a test i tried emerging them again and compiling the kernel and modules yet again and it resolved the error.

Thanks for the help  :Very Happy: 

Still a little confused about what actually happened, but it works so thats the main thing.

----------

## idella4

yep   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

